# Green nasal grass discharge



## Shepardingkidsandlambs (8 mo ago)

Went out to do morning chores and discovered one of my bucks has dark green liquid nasal discharge. I'd describe it as the color of alfalfa pellets but really it would be Timothy grass pellets. I have wet the pellets down and it is still the same. Additionally, this has been going on even with his bottle feedings. This little guy is only about 2.5 months old and a nubian. Any thoughts. Is it just allergies? He is skinny in my opinion.


----------

